# All Furry Band : FauXpaW



## haynari (Jan 7, 2009)

Me and My friend David or as you may know him TDGSeal, have started another all furry band. We are called FauXpaW. We are in need of a furry drummer and that is all. Post thoughts comments or what nots about this idea.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't help you in that, but that's awesome. I'd love to hear your music sometime.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

That is crazy! good luck...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats.

You're now (still) a generic furry who is trying to incorporate furries into places they don't belong.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 7, 2009)

I could help you, if I lived near your place. I'm a drummer, in search of a band. >.<


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool idea. Although, if you guys do get lucky and get signed I'm pretty sure you'd lose half your fanbase if you told everyone you were furry. lol. Good side project though, good luck.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 8, 2009)

i'd love to join.. but im so far away.. T.T


----------



## haynari (Jan 8, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> I could help you, if I lived near your place. I'm a drummer, in search of a band. >.<


 Dang. I don't know. it says u live in canada and i live in the states but i also go past grand rapids quite often. I would need to bring my whole set up every time. Oh well.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 8, 2009)

haynari said:


> Dang. I don't know. it says u live in canada and i live in the states but i also go past grand rapids quite often. I would need to bring my whole set up every time. Oh well.



I wished I lived in the States...lol. We would've rocked together. Damn you, distance!


----------



## Equium (Jan 8, 2009)

Any Brits here want to start a Furry band, you've got your bassist! *waves* :lol:

Good luck with FauXpaW, hope you get your drummer soon!


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> I wished I lived in the States...lol. We would've rocked together. Damn you, distance!


 
yeah. also what is up with all these bass playing foxes?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Congrats.
> 
> You're now (still) a generic furry who is trying to incorporate furries into places they don't belong.



This + facepalm.jpg


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

Be smart and be _*AWESOME*_ to counter the facepalm reputation furry music has.
Please. Don't embarrass the fandom.

Related. I was searching for female metal singers, cause I just was. And I saw Jada Pinkett Smith on the list and was like "WTF?" 
I searched and found this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nHGGAmJCYI
and was pretty impressed! Then I read their story here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_Wisdom
came to this thread, and thought it was relevant.

Go forth and ROCK.


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

character said:


> Be smart and be _*AWESOME*_ to counter the facepalm reputation furry music has.
> Please. Don't embarrass the fandom.
> 
> Go forth and ROCK.


 
we aren't a band that is constantly incorporating the fandom into our music. just more our look. we have a couple songs written that do have to do with the fandom. but that isn't entirely what our music is. it is basicly just a band who happen to be furries.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool. Do you or will you have anything online? Not that I'm asking for free stuff, I just want to hear what you guys sound like. (Don't rush it if you don't have it.)


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 9, 2009)

Furry music: I WANNA TEAR YOUR CLOTHES OFF AND YIFF YOU TO DEATH, MOTHERFUCKER

Indie rock: *indistinct mumblings and references to drugs and sex coupled with irregular, arrhythmic music*


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Gah. I watched the video with the female metal singer. I'ma go kill myself now, she's not cut out for that. lol. Good metal band with female singer = Walls of Jericho. Look them up


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

character said:


> Cool. Do you or will you have anything online? Not that I'm asking for free stuff, I just want to hear what you guys sound like. (Don't rush it if you don't have it.)


 
I haven't recorded anything yet as i am recording with my other band currently. we should have something recorded within a few weeks. if not at most probably 2 months. i may have to over dub as we dont have a drummer (at this point cause we cant find a furry drummer who wants to play what we play, or a furry drummer period) so i could record tracks for that as well cause i can play drums bass and guitar and sing.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Furry music: I WANNA TEAR YOUR CLOTHES OFF AND YIFF YOU TO DEATH, MOTHERFUCKER



Hardcore.
Which brings to mind, brutal, "real", honest music = good. Maybe you could consider (take it or leave it) taking this approach with the dark side of the fandom. It might take a lot of work not to make it a huge pile of fail, but if I were doing it (I'm not ), it'd be worth a shot. Again, take it or leave it. 



VVhiteWolf said:


> Gah. I watched the video with the female metal singer. I'ma go kill myself now, she's not cut out for that. lol. Good metal band with female singer = Walls of Jericho. Look them up



I will. Recommend any song in particular?

I listened to "A Trigger Full of Promises."
She's good. But are there any girls that can get away with more singing and less screaming and still come across as hard?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

haynari said:


> we have a couple songs written that do have to do with the fandom.





haynari said:


> it is basicly just a band who happen to be furries.



Yeah, seems like it.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

haynari said:


> I haven't recorded anything yet as i am recording with my other band currently. we should have something recorded within a few weeks. if not at most probably 2 months. i may have to over dub as we dont have a drummer (at this point cause we cant find a furry drummer who wants to play what we play, or a furry drummer period) so i could record tracks for that as well cause i can play drums bass and guitar and sing.



Get a nonfur and turn him gay-I mean furry.

Or find a furry and make him a drummer... >_<

I'd play the drums if I ever played the drums. It's one of my dreams to get a drum set someday.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 9, 2009)

I take it back. Furry music = "BAWWW I LIVE IN A BASEMENT WITH MY TWO HAMSTER BITCHES AND MY MOM JUST DOESN'T UNDERSTAND ME I'M 32 YEARS OLD AND SINGLE AND I CAN ALMOST TIE MY SHOES OH WAIT FURRIES DON'T WEAR SHOES AND I DON'T HAVE A JOB SO I HAVE TO DRAW SHITTY PORN AND LIFE IS SO HARD AND I JUST WANNA DIE"

Scuse the caps.


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2009)

I can guest guitar someday if you guys want.

\When I get better.


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

haynari said:


> yeah. also what is up with all these bass playing foxes?



Hey hey hey I'm a bass playing otter! Not a fox!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, I'm sorry for the mild disruption here, but what the fuck is Wicked Wisdom? That uh, "singer" isn't "singing". She's(?) is just talking louder-louder-very loud-softer-loudly, and occasionally holding a word longer then the others. Other then memorization and basic level of holding a beat, there was no talent displayed on her part musically.

That is all.

Oh wait. What kinda music will Fauxpaw be?


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 10, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh wait. What kinda music will Fauxpaw be?



Well, we're starting with a few covers of Nirvana, but we have a few original songs written. I just wrote one yesterday about ignorance called "Bliss my ass".


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 10, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> Well, we're starting with a few covers of Nirvana, but we have a few original songs written. I just wrote one yesterday about ignorance called "Bliss my ass".



Nice. Nirvana sounds cool. 

And yes Lastdirewolf, I also support music with *singing* only.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay? I listen to Bob Dylan, Jefferson Airplane, Beegee's, The Mama's and the Papa's, The Kingston Trio, The Beach Boys, Johnny Cash, Elton John, and a ton of other non-metal bands. I was just making sure they had a direction, not just "alternative" or "progressive", which tend to sound more like "we don't know". 



Was just trying to show some interest D:


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> Well, we're starting with a few covers of *Nirvana*, but we have a few original songs written. I just wrote one yesterday about ignorance called "Bliss my ass".



Nevermind, I'm out.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Okay, I'm sorry for the mild disruption here, but what the fuck is Wicked Wisdom? That uh, "singer" isn't "singing". She's(?) is just talking louder-louder-very loud-softer-loudly, and occasionally holding a word longer then the others. Other then memorization and basic level of holding a beat, there was no talent displayed on her part musically.



1. But does it work?
2: If this wasn't originally sarcastic, I'm making it that way here:


German-Shepherd said:


> And yes Lastdirewolf, I also support music with *singing* only.


That is to say there's more to vocals than singing. Art isn't always about how hard something was to do, or how "talented" someone is.

But of course, I understand if not everyone likes that particular example. I just posted it because it shattered my expectations (to be fair, I didn't really have any) and is a good example of doing just that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 11, 2009)

character said:


> 1. But does it work?
> 2: If this wasn't originally sarcastic, I'm making it that way here:
> 
> That is to say there's more to vocals than singing. Art isn't always about how hard something was to do, or how "talented" someone is./quote]
> ...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Singing is for faggots, there's only one truly great female metal vocalist, and no it's not Angela Gossow, she's hopelessly benal. 

Also none of the bands listed so far are metal, they're core, learn your genres :[ .


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

All I'm gonna say is I'm not picky.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so lost right now.


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Err.. Okay.
Just let me download all the songs when you are done, Okay?


----------



## haynari (Jan 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh wait. What kinda music will Fauxpaw be?


 
Kind of like a cross between punk and barenaked ladies (the band). with some complex bass riff (ieunk/green day)


----------



## haynari (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah tdgs has the guitar sound. it is kinda acoustic hard rock so yeah nirvana is another example


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

haynari said:


> Kind of like a cross between punk and barenaked ladies (the band). with some complex bass riff (ieunk/green day)



Good news.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

haynari said:


> complex bass riff=green day



PFFFFF HAHAHAHAHA

WHAT WORLD DO YOU LIVE IN


----------



## bearetic (Jan 11, 2009)

haynari said:


> Kind of like a cross between punk and barenaked ladies (the band). with some complex bass riff (ieunk/green day)


 
Barenaked Furries


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

haynari said:


> Kind of like a cross between punk and barenaked ladies (the band).



Oh, also, punk is not Barenaked Ladies or Green Day. Green Day is awful, and BNL just isn't punk by any stretch of the imagination.

You want _real _punk, with an _actual _bass line? Go listen to Rancid or something.

http://www.bassmasta.net/r/rancid/103244.html

THIS is a real bass player and REAL punk.

god, kids these days. They'll just lump anything into what ever is easier for them.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Oh, also, punk is not Barenaked Ladies or Green Day. Green Day is awful, and BNL just isn't punk by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> You want _real _punk, with an _actual _bass line? Go listen to Rancid or something.
> 
> ...


 

i mean like longview. the tone. not persay how hard it is. i play primus so most bass lines are simple for me. i just have to sing and play at the same time. i mean the random and odd lyrics of bnl for some songs. i mean like a cross between how green day's bass sounds, and the weird lyrics of bnl.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

haynari said:


> i mean like longview. the tone. not persay how hard it is. i play primus so most bass lines are simple for me. i just have to sing and play at the same time. i mean the random and odd lyrics of bnl for some songs. i mean like a cross between how green day's bass sounds, and the weird lyrics of bnl.



aaaaand you completely miss the point.

I'm not saying a bass line has to be _hard_ to be good. One of my favorite ever lines is the one from Italian Leather Sofa by Cake, and it's dumb easy. What I'm saying is, you said you want a punk sound. BNL and Green Day are not punk, and if you're using them as inspiration or whatever as a punk band, you are doing something really, really wrong.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> aaaaand you completely miss the point.
> 
> I'm not saying a bass line has to be _hard_ to be good. One of my favorite ever lines is the one from Italian Leather Sofa by Cake, and it's dumb easy. What I'm saying is, you said you want a punk sound. BNL and Green Day are not punk, and if you're using them as inspiration or whatever as a punk band, you are doing something really, really wrong.


 
I am not saying it is a punk band just the bass has similar tonalaties. the very low tuned guitar sound you know? I love cake idk how i could have forgotten them. in fact their lead singer is my 2nd cousin on my dad's side. I could have used them as a better example. basicly cake with a Green day bass tone idk if that makes any sense to you but. I kind of messed up on explaining it the first time i posted it. I had completely forgotten cake and tried to explain it the best way i could.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

haynari said:


> I love cake idk how i could have forgotten them. in fact their lead singer is my 2nd cousin on my dad's side.



Oh so this is just an e-peen flexing contest now.

Yeah, I don't believe that for a _second._



> I am not saying it is a punk band





> Kind of like a cross between punk and barenaked ladies



If it isn't punk, stop saying it is.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Oh so this is just an e-peen flexing contest now.
> 
> Yeah, I don't believe that for a _second._
> 
> ...


 

Omg it is so hard to explain. You basicly have to listen to it to hear what i mean. basic power chords on guitar, and a high treble and high tone bass. a higher pitched bass line with simple chords and weird trippy lyrics. and as for the whole me being related to john mccrea, you can even ask tdgseal, it is true.


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2009)

Why are we arguing genres? Genres suck.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Why are we arguing genres? Genres suck.


Hear, hear.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I drum but am a too rusty but cant wait to hear your music


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I am going to post an insrtumental song soon. I wrote lyrics to it as well but it is basicly  A jam session that i had with my other band's drummer.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 13, 2009)

Not that we can't get some meaning ourselves from looking at the band name, but what's YOUR story? What's YOUR take on it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Get a drum machine.

Wicked Wisdom is cool, they used to have Fish from Fishbone good band.

AlexInsane shut up.

Green Day has some good basslines.

Rancid isn't that punk. Fucking GG Allin is punk.

Cake is awful awful shit band listen to Soul Coughing instead same schtick but better.

Also, why are the "x" and the "w" capitalized? Is it for the logo?


----------



## haynari (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown;809973
 
Also said:
			
		

> The X and W are capitialized because of the way that I designed the logo. I'll have to post a pic of it soon.


----------

